# Magnets on full-size LED lightbar



## dasbrick (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Whelen Liberty LFL lightbar, LED heads. I want to be able to put it on my wife's durango, without drilling. Would four 95# magnet's be able to hold it down securely? Is their a ratio of magnet strength to weight to help me figure this out? I want it to be secure, and it's a 60lb lightbar that would be using no less then 380lbs of magnet strength.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2011)

dasbrick said:


> I have a Whelen Liberty LFL lightbar, LED heads. I want to be able to put it on my wife's durango, without drilling. Would four 95# magnet's be able to hold it down securely? Is their a ratio of magnet strength to weight to help me figure this out? I want it to be secure, and it's a 60lb lightbar that would be using no less then 380lbs of magnet strength.



When they rate that type of magnet they generally do it using a piece of pretty thick steel bar stock not a thin piece of auto metal. I imagine a lot of it would depend on speed of the vehicle. The actual weight of the light bar is less important then the force of the moving air. Your looking at the shear force not the actual weight. That said I see guys with lighted pizza signs zipping around town and they stay on. Granted they weigh a lot less but they also have 3 little dinky magnets on them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 22, 2011)

http://elightbars.org/ is a great place to go to talk about all things that go "blink" and "woo-woo".


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 22, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> http://elightbars.org/ is a great place to go to talk about all things that go "blink" and "woo-woo".



You're :censored::censored::censored::censored:ting me?  There's actually a forum dedicated to lightbars?  :huh: Why don't they just call it "WhackersTryingtoCompensateforSomething.com"?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 22, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> http://elightbars.org/ is a great place to go to talk about all things that go "blink" and "woo-woo".



:huh: :blink:

This might be the most obscene and disturbing internet porn I've seen yet...


----------



## dasbrick (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I was hoping that as a possibility of other volunteer department EMTs who MIGHT go direct to a scene OR people who have done work to an echo unit that MIGHT be a leased vehicle, i might be able to get a decent reply, and not people that think I am trying to "compensate".


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 22, 2011)

dasbrick said:


> Well I was hoping that as a possibility of other volunteer department EMTs who MIGHT go direct to a scene OR people who have done work to an echo unit that MIGHT be a leased vehicle, i might be able to get a decent reply, and not people that think I am trying to "compensate".



Why do you need a warning light even if you go "direct to the scene"?  If you're worried about damage to the vehicle, just get dash lights or one of the little "Police Squad" style lights and pop it on the roof as you get out on scene.  No need for a big bulky (and expensive) light.

BTW, this is me speaking as a volunteer firefighter/EMS provider with quite a few years experience.  Not being picky, but I just don't see the reason you (or anyone else) needs a full size warning light on their vehicle.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 22, 2011)

dasbrick said:


> i might be able to get a decent reply, and not people that think I am trying to "compensate".



They are all ninja medics. They move silently arrive without fuss treat the patient and then without a whisper slip off into the night 

I have to admit a light bar isn't my thing but hey I've spent 400 bucks on dumber things so who am I to judge.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 22, 2011)

this is so off topic but......

i was browsing the lightbar site and found this.

http://www.elightbars.org/f34/2004-h1-hummer-13095/

Oh my god... volunteer police officer/wanker but that truck has to be the most amazing looking thing on wheels...gimme


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like the time the light bar will help you save will be nullified by the time it takes to heft a full-sized light bar onto the roof of the truck...

But in all reality I'm sure magnets could work. People stick things to the top of cars with magnets all the time. The pizza sign may not weigh as much but it definitely catches much more wind.


----------

